# Vader Saddle



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok so was only half paying attention and accidently bid on one of these on Ebay. Shipping was only two weeks which seems to be good from china, usually I order something and I forget I ordered it by the time it gets in. 
Anyhow Initial impressions, seems well made enough but a little flexy so not sure how much I am going to trust it on serious riding. Will give it a go tomorrow on a quick ride and see how it goes. Figure worst case I will toss it on my around town bike.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-BLACK-Vader...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item415baac531


----------



## ae8999 (Jul 19, 2011)

Can you please post your impressions once you'd get a proper ride with this? I'm sort of interested since its quite cheap


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Luke, I am your father!


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Hahaha, Ya know, I get that it's fiction and all but even Darth Vader changed at the last minute.
Just sayin'


----------



## croakies (Mar 4, 2011)

I am actually really happy with my vader saddle haha, I was pleasantly surprised, I dident get that model though I got this one

http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-VADER-Roa...ccessories&hash=item3a6846fc81#ht_1933wt_1396

It is a little flexy but I think that is a good thing for a seat.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok so first ride impressions, again, seems to be a quality made saddle, that remains to be seen with time. The Twat Slot was actually perfectly located for me anyhow and it did eliminate the pressure which neither of my WTB saddles did. The flex was noticeable on hard climbs where the nose seemed to point up, it never did however feel completely uncomfortable, merely like I should have adjusted the nose down one more click. The regular feeling while riding was good and being a narrow saddle was easy to slip back over the seat on the downhills. . I will keep updating as the miles add up.



> I am actually really happy with my vader saddle haha, I was pleasantly surprised, I dident get that model though I got this one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-VADER-Roa...ccessories&hash=item3a6846fc81#ht_1933wt_1396
> 
> It is a little flexy but I think that is a good thing for a seat.


 yea I was surprised as well, and like I said, I bid on it on accident (alcohol may have been involved) but time will tell, of course for that price if I go thru one a year IM still money ahead of the game  and long as it keeps my boys happy, then IM happy.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Wasn't expecting such a flexi saddle...


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

you get used to it, I have about 400 miles on this saddle and love it.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm 225 lbs, probably I'll be riding on the rail...


----------



## valpotony (Feb 29, 2012)

nice info


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

I weigh 215-220 depending on the week and how much peddling I do


----------



## Dave_ (Jul 13, 2012)

I got a vader too.
I like it. I only weigh 150 lbs so I don't notice any flex. I bought it strictly for the looks and was surprised to get a decent saddle. 
I was searching to see if there was any vader grips made that would match the seat.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Dave_ said:


> I got a vader too.
> I like it. I only weigh 150 lbs so I don't notice any flex. I bought it strictly for the looks and was surprised to get a decent saddle.
> I was searching to see if there was any vader grips made that would match the seat.


I want the matching helmet.


----------



## Carlito17 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Garbage saddle - rusted after a month. Bent rails after 20 miles*

10 of which are on pavement. Not worth $10 - it's junk



Blurr said:


> Ok so was only half paying attention and accidently bid on one of these on Ebay. Shipping was only two weeks which seems to be good from china, usually I order something and I forget I ordered it by the time it gets in.
> Anyhow Initial impressions, seems well made enough but a little flexy so not sure how much I am going to trust it on serious riding. Will give it a go tomorrow on a quick ride and see how it goes. Figure worst case I will toss it on my around town bike.
> 
> New Black Vader Road Offroad Bike Saddle Cycling Seat | eBay


----------

